

‘Airline pilot’ protocols in finance - jakarta
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/86d97610-00ab-11df-ae8d-00144feabdc0,dwp_uuid=a712eb94-dc2b-11da-890d-0000779e2340,print=yes.html

======
gaborcselle
I can't believe this isn't on the front page

~~~
joe_bleau
I think it's a really bad title. Something more like "Excerpt from new book
'The Checklist Manifesto'" would have probably gotten a lot more attention.

After reading this excerpt, it's going on my library list. (I'm a big fan of
checklists.)

